# New driveway - things to consider from a detailing point-of-view



## Moleyman69 (Jun 16, 2019)

Hi everyone

We currently have an old (20 years+) tarmac driveway which needs to be replaced. 

I think I would rather get another tarmac driveway as opposed to brick-weave as in my minds eye if the bricks start to sink in years to come then puddles will form. . 

Are there any points to consider from a detailing viewpoint over which type of driveway to go for and what else to consider from people who have had new driveways. 

Many thanks as always

Moley


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It is obviously in the foundations under the top layer that will determine whether or not the driveway will sink.

If you can get the latest stuff being used on roads I remember reading it drains water away much quicker.

For detailing the only thing you will have to careful of is solvents that contain petroleum distillates if used over long periods.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

If brick pavers sink, they could probably be lifted up, add some stuff underneath and relaid. You can't do that with tarmac.

Drainage is the big thing. Ensure the driveway slopes slightly to allow for run off. We had ACO drains fitted which goes into a soakaway so I can rinse down the driveway after a detail.

If you have a tendency to jack cars up to detail them, use a large sheet of plywood to spread the weight over a larger area. It stops the jack's wheels digging in to the tarmac.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Bonded gravel looks good although not sure how well it lasts.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

It probably comes under Andy's comment regarding petrol distillates but tar removers (Tardis for example) can ruin a tarmac drive VERY quickly if not rinsed thoroughly after de-tarring your car. By their very nature, they are designed to dissolve tar...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Have you considered pattern imprinted concrete , can be printed in a variety of colours and patterns ,


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

My drive is on a steep slope so my choice is limited. I have two neighbours who went ahead with block paving, they found that the material under the paving washed away and the paving looked like /\/\/\.

I have a tarmac drive and it works okay, I have heard that tarmac contractors scrimp on the depth of new tarmac and you should be looking at least 3 inches.

Another neighbour has put a row of bricks set into the tarmac where it meets the pavement, looks neat and will not fray.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

tarmac goes Soft in the heat/sun , tar remover damages it, jacks/axel stands can and do sink into it

Block paving needs to have a Good deep foundation of hard core under it or you get depressions /worse 

Slabs
same as block paving, they Need the correct depth + type of hard core below them,

Gravel, free draining, washes out nicely, tracks into the house, onto the pavement/road and forget trying to use axel stands/jacks Without proper boarding under it.

Whatever you get put down Needs the correct depth + type of hardcore below it , Needs to have the correct depth of tarmac/thickness of slabs
Adding a fall on the surface to shed water Towards Your drain - a Good idea
Adding drainage channels to direct the waters/snow foam To your drain - Good idea

letting the water/other go onto the pavement/road - not a good idea , same with gravel 


me, Id be digging out to the correct depth, adding and compacting hard core, then setting 3x2 slabs , or 2x2 slabs at Least 2inches thick onto a bed of mortar (not dot and dab) , with a fall to the drain at the house, its graft and it will give you back/knee/arms and shoulder ache, But it will last . My drive got done like that 30+ years ago, it "needs" a pressure wash every year to keep it clean .


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I am hoping to remove our patch of gravel and have it sorted, then have tar put down with gravel stuck to it? More pleasing to the eye than tarmac, less noise and no slip.

One presumes this would be cheaper than tarmac?


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

ollienoclue said:


> I am hoping to remove our patch of gravel and have it sorted, then have tar put down with gravel stuck to it? More pleasing to the eye than tarmac, less noise and no slip.
> 
> One presumes this would be cheaper than tarmac?


I think the maintenance would be a lot more, especially when removing snow, not sure about the less noise point.

Tarmac on my drive has been down 30 years and is still fine.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

The best driveway for detailing would be Permable block paving look at this vid to see what its about and goto 6 mins to see it in action.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

I had a tarmac drive, with some bricks that look nicer than normal block pavers around the edge.

Not the best photo










And fitted some drive way security posts as every seems to be getting their cars nicked all the time.

I just power wash it couple of times a year, just did it today in fact.


----------



## dhali (Mar 12, 2006)

Pinky said:


> Have you considered pattern imprinted concrete , can be printed in a variety of colours and patterns ,


I would personally advise against this as I have it and it becomes like an ice rink in the winter despite sealing it with with an anti slip sealant.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bigbrother said:


> The best driveway for detailing would be Permable block paving look at this vid to see what its about and goto 6 mins to see it in action.


That stuff looks great especially with the demo at the end.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Pauly.22 said:


> I had a tarmac drive, with some bricks that look nicer than normal block pavers around the edge.


We had this done. Do you clean the bricks and add sharp sand? Ours is coming up to two years and the bricks are starting to go green at the edges.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

can you just get Resin driveway on top they look awsome.


----------



## theoldbill (Oct 1, 2007)

Evening all,

I've had a dig around on DW and the net in general and can't seem to find anything relevant.

We've just had Indian Stone flags fitted on our drive, it hasn't been sealed yet because the salt is still coming through. Does anyone know if it's safe to use detailing products such as BH autofoam, BH auto wheel, tar remover on unsealed Indian Stone?

My car is filthy and I'm desperate to clean it but I don't want to wreck the drive! SWMBO would brain me. Twice!

It might be a couple of months before the salt eases off enough for me to seal it.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Indian sandstone in the raw state will repel most things and the stuff you are using is well diluted just don't let it stand for hours, have the installers left you a slab you could test, what have they used as a grout was it prepacked as this could be affected by the products you are using again do a test especially with tar remover.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

One of the planning restrictions when we built was the drive had to be porous and could not be gravel so it didn’t wash on to the road. We went for a special block paving basically it has a ribbed edge which gives it a wider gap which is filled with grit rather than sand. Works a treat and jet washes nice and clean. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theoldbill (Oct 1, 2007)

bigbrother said:


> Indian sandstone in the raw state will repel most things and the stuff you are using is well diluted just don't let it stand for hours, have the installers left you a slab you could test, what have they used as a grout was it prepacked as this could be affected by the products you are using again do a test especially with tar remover.


Thanks, I was hoping that would be the case. Yeah I have a small sample I can dig out from the front. I tried some products on an off-cut of Indian stone from the back garden and they showed no sign of affecting it.

The grout was a Buildbase pre mixed affair, top notch stuff according to another tradesman that saw it being put down.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

We've recently had a resin drive done (replaced a gravel drive). It's amazing. The water just disappears. You don't walk in water or have any standing water. It just vanishes. I'm cautious about using coloured chemicals on it like fell out remover for example. So the times I need to I will put down a tarpaulin and help it run away onto garden.

Resin is not cheap but it looks good and as I said, water just disappears. Very happy with it


----------

